
A lot of VCs say they invest in the team. Then why do they often insert outsiders after they fund a startup?  - ericwan

======
staunch
My guess is most of the time the VCs are nervous about the business or don't
get along with the people they're replacing. They want to install blindly
loyal and controllable "yes men" to feel secure.

Bringing in suits is still considered standard operating procedure. It's a
shame how many mini-John Scully incidents (minus the happy ending) occur.
ArsDigita is a famous example, and I imagine there have been hundreds of less
dramatic and less public instances.

It does seem like there would be legitimate scenarios where replacing top
people may be necessary. Most of the time I would regard it as a likely-fatal
symptom of a serious condition.

------
python_kiss
It all boils down to this: when a VC invests money in a startup, they are
putting their reputation on the line. So imposing some control over the
startup just seems natural. Imagine if you had to trust $11 million on a group
of strangers; installing one of their own on the startup's board gives them a
birds eye view of how their money is being spent.

------
Leonidas
Maybe the outsiders can add value to what your team lacks.

------
groksoup
Because you rarely have a full team.

